# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  kā noteikt vai mans uC ir miris ?

## analgins

Sveiki, vai kāds kas lieto avr mikrokontrolierus varētu pastāstīt kā noteikt vai mans uC ir miris ?

man ir atmega16 un atmega8 abi bez dzīvības pazīmēm

shēmās gļuku šķietami nav, tiek piegādāta stabila 3.7v spriegums 

agrāk kad nedaudz cītīgāk centos apgūt avr tad atmega16 strādāja, tagad uztaisiju jaunu plati, pārspraudu un nekā, iemetu atpakaļ vecajā platē un arī nekā, bija iekšā kaut kāds kontroles softs kas ieslēdza led`u kad bija strāva padota, tagad tā arī neiedegas..

parcik ir šāds gadījums un skatoties ka atmega16 maksā ~4ls bet atmega8 ~1.70ls es sāku domāt, cik bieži man sanāks svilināt tos kontrolierus, un varbūt labāk nopirkt arduino kitu un bakstīt klāt diodes pogas utt saviem eksperimentiem ? cik skatos visādas addonu plates pieejamas pilnigi visam ko es varētu sagribēt uzbūvēt..

----------


## M_J

Pirmais, ko es darītu - apskatītos, vai programmators "redz" kontrolierus.
Ja redz, tad diez vai būs nosvilināti. Vai arī agrāk darbināji kontrolierus ar 3.7V? Ja iepriekš viss notika ar 5V, skaties, kā shēmā organizēts "resets", kā salikti BODEN un BODLEVEL fuse biti?
 Ja neredz, tin atpakaļ filmu - vai kaut ko nemainīji fuse bitos. Ja nemainīji, bet pēkšņi programmators vairs kontrolieri neredz - ļoti iespējams būsi nosvilinājis, ja kaut ko mainīji fuse bitos - visticamāk būsi sačakarējis "pulksteni", tad ir jādomā kā atčakarēt atpakaļ.

----------


## analgins

es neesmu tik advancēts lai prastu lietot fuse bits tāpēc tos cenšos aiztikt pēc iespējas mazāk

agrāk darbināju ar 5v regulātora starpniecību, es vienīgi sāku domāt vai tas ka vienai platei ir ārējais 4mhz kristāls ko maina ? jo man nav arī īstas pārliecības ka es viņu lietoju pirms tam, proti - vai norādīju lietot ārējo kristālu vai nē

programmators man ir avr isp (kaut kāds ķīniešu radījums) kas pirmstam (ar veco kompi un xp pro) darbojās lieliski uz com porta, tagad jaunais kompis ar w7 un avr studio4 kaut kā negrib komunicēt un saka ka nav atrast devaiss.. mēģināju pie citas kastes palaist tieši to softu ar kuru dzen *hex iekšā mikrenē un arī neatrada  ::

----------


## M_J

Grūti kaut ko pasākt situācijā, kad nav strādājoša programmatora. Varbūt jāsāk šīs lietas sakārtošanu. Kamēr programmatora nav, var pamēģināt ierīci pabarot no 5V. Ļoti iespējams, ka fuse biti salikti tā, ka zem 4V iestājas "resets".

----------


## analgins

nu jā, kaut kas uz to pusi man radās galvā.. ok pa "brīvdienām" pačekošu ganjau kādu apdeitu ar situāciju iepostēšu..

----------


## SnacK

> agrāk darbināju ar 5v regulātora starpniecību, es vienīgi sāku domāt vai tas ka vienai platei ir ārējais 4mhz kristāls ko maina ? jo man nav arī īstas pārliecības ka es viņu lietoju pirms tam, proti - vai norādīju lietot ārējo kristālu vai nē


 Ja FUSE bitus nemainīji, tad ārējais kristāls nedarbojas. Clock iet ar 1MHz no iekšējā RC ģeneratora.

----------


## Vikings

Vispār jau Atmeļu Fuses var nokaut arī diezgan viegli, piemēram, ar gļukainiem progammatoriem. Pašam ir gadījies, ka kaut kas sakarās programmēšanas laikā un pēc tam proci neredz. Tipiskā ārstēšana - pielikt ārējo takts ģeneratoru un salikt normālas Fuses. Reiz vienam fōruma bidram ar palīdzēju tikt galā ar viņa USBAsp un, tipa, neejošiem AVRiem. Lai gan cilvēks teicās, ka Fuses nav aizticis, bet visiem trīs viņa "beigtajiem" pročiem pieliekot ārējo ģeneratoru tie atdzīvojās un saliekot Fuses tie strādāja aŗrī no iekšējā ģeneratora.

----------


## analgins

mans programmators nav gļukains, esmu to labu brīdi lietojis, tagad ir bijis lielāks pārtraukums, gribu beidzot to lietu apgūt kārtīgi bet visu laiku kaut kādi sīkumi pagadās kas aizņem daudz laika lai saprastu kā rīkoties tālāk pareizi- pirkt jaunu atmegu vai arduino.. 

ja esmu gadījumā sačakarējis fuses kādu ārējo ģenerātoru man vajag ? jebkādu kristālu vai būvēt kaut ko no 555 taimera ?

----------


## JDat

ja paveicas, tad pieslēdzot ārējo kristālu "atdzīvosies". Ja nesanāk, tad 555 uz 500 kHz vai cik tur var izspiest. Palasi datasheet par fusēm, varbūt sapratīsi savu kļūdu. Bet, principā... Kur ir problemas ar FUSES? Esmu nolokojis vienu AtMega8 un vienu Tiny2313A. Ja man salasīsies 10 atmeļi, tad domāšu par paralēlo programmatoru, lai varētu restaurēt. A pagidām seriālais samodujs.

Citādi... Es regulāri aiztiegu fuses. Nē nu, nevis regulāri mainu, bet jau pirmajā reizē salieku, tā kā man vajag. Emm, ir bijuši gadījumi, kad programmators saniķojas, vai pats apmaldos 3 priedēs, tad ar ģeņģeri restaurēju.

Edit:

Nikanjai restaurācijas skatos uz: http://elm-chan.org/works/avrx/report_e.html

Tas tā, tiem kuriem ir čupa ar tiešām safūzētiem atmeļiem un pieeja paralēlajam programmatoram. Bet pirm šitāda, noteikti pamēģini, variantus ar clock lietām...

----------


## analgins

tad nu tā, ieliku atmega16 vecajā platē, nobaroju no adaptera ko agrāk lietoju - atdzīvojās, iemetu jaunaja platē, palaidu avrstudio4 saspraudu ar programmatoru, mēģinu iebarot jauno hex`u visu atrod un tā, bet procesa beigās izmet erroru, kāds varē'tu to man izskaidrot ?


```
address:0x0000, expected: 0x0c, recived: 0xff
```

 edit: tas varētu būt pie vainas ka (iekš avrprom advancētajām opcijām redzēju) bija uzlikts lietot arejo kristalu, bet kad to nodzēsu un uzliku internal rcosc 1mhz safiksēja manu problēmu ?

----------


## Vikings

Tas var būt jebkas, piemēram, barošanas gļuki (palīdz 0,1uF C tieši pie mikroshēmas), tie var būt pārāk gari programmatora vadi, slikti kontakti starp kabeli un plati, nepievienotas masas utt. Labāk ieliec bildi kā Tev tas izskatās, jo tā gadās - forumā pēc vārdiem viss čiki, bet dzīvē ir šausmas.

----------


## analgins

principā šī kļūda pazuda, es domāju ka tas bija dēļ tā ka bija fuse bits norādīts ārējais kristāls, uzliku iekšējo 1mhz un darbinu plati, tagad tikai jaatrod kāds sakarīgs manuālis manam zināšanu līmenim un jāsāk klabināt..

----------

